# aucun, aucune / aucuns, aucunes - singulier / pluriel



## carolineR

Ecliptica said:


> Aucuns, aucunes s'emploie lorsque le nom qu'il accompagne n'a pas de singulier : Aucuns frais; Aucunes funérailles.


 que pensez-vous de ceci, alors : _aucuns travaux ne sont prévus pour 2007_ ? 

... ou c'est mon syndic qui fait une faute d'orthographe !? 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## geve

Voilà une question piège... Doit-on considérer "travaux" comme n'ayant pas de singulier ? Dans le sens présent, j'aurais tendance à dire que oui. Je n'imagine pas lire "travail à envisager" dans une petite annonce, si seule la peinture est à refaire par exemple. On parle de travaux publics et jamais de travail public (ou alors, pas dans le même sens)...

Mais je suis bien forcée d'admettre que j'aurais buté sur le S de aucun, si j'avais eu à écrire cette phrase ! ç'aurait été pour moi une occasion de plus d'exercer l'art de la périphrase.


----------



## carolineR

Merci Geve, nous arrivons à la même analyse : par ma faute, ce fil est un doublon de celui commencé sur le forum anglais français, où on peut lire d'autres réponses (qui vont dans le même sens): voir là pour ceux que ça intéresse


----------



## ufoseeker

Bonjour à tous!

Je me permets de vous demander votre avis car j'ai un doute au sujet de cette phrase:
"Aucune brindille, feuille, poussière ou débris ne s'envolèrent"
Ne serait-il pas plus correct de dire:
"Aucune brindille, feuille, poussière ou débris ne s'envola"?
Merci par avance!


----------



## Le Païen

Oui, aucun(e) _____ est suivi d'un verbe au singulier.


----------



## ufoseeker

Merci! C'est ce que je pensais; ce qui m'a fait douter, c'est le fait qu'il y avait plusieurs éléments... Merci encore!


----------



## Bert100

Bonjour

Aucun(e) peut se mettre en pluriel? 

La firme déclare qu'elle ne se trouve pas dans *aucuns* des critères, cités ci-après.

C'est correcte?

Bav

Bert


----------



## Mauricet

Faudrait voir la phrase exacte. Sauf exception, _aucun des critères cités ci-après._


----------



## Bert100

c'est la phrase... il y juste la numérotation des critères qui suit... mais je pense pas que ca va te servir 

Mais en tout cas, sije comprends, le pluriel de aucun existe... ?

Bav

Bert


----------



## geostan

Si l'adjectif modifie un nom qui n'existe qu'au pluriel, on doit employer l'adjectif au pluriel, e.g.

*aucunes représailles*


----------



## c1wang

Je voudrais savoir si le régule grammatique est correct que « "Aucun" ne se met au pluriel que devant des noms qui n'existent pas au singulier » donc ces termes : *aucunes funérailles, aucunes annales, aucuns intérêts, **aucuns frais, **aucuns honoraires, **sont corrects.*
S’il est correct,  on doit écrire aucuns sens en cette phrase : Il n’a aucuns sens des réalités de notre temps, n’est-ce pas ? Merci en avance.


----------



## arundhati

Non, "sens" malgré le 's' à la fin est un mot au singulier ici. 
Donc "il n'a aucun sens des réalités...".


----------



## c1wang

néanmoins il est aussi un nom, masculin pluriel ? (selon le wordreference.com) 
Merci.


----------



## arundhati

Oui, il peut être pluriel aussi :
un sens
des sens
Mais il existe _aussi _au singulier, à la différence de "funérailles, etc...".


----------



## parbr2

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si la phrase suivante est bonne:

"Actuellement, aucuns jouets ne sont disponibles en vente dans votre région."

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Puss

Bonjour,
Non, ce n'est pas correct. Il faut dire :"aucun jouet n'est disponible".


----------



## chrisp124

Bonjour,

Au Québec, on trouve souvent _aucuns_, mais en France, c'est _aucun_.
Donc : _Actuellement, aucun jouet n'est disponible à la vente dans votre région._


----------



## nic456

Bonjour,

je ne comprends pas que les formes au pluriel d'aucun existent, mais apparemment on ne les utilise pas même avec des mots couramment au pluriel comme données: perdre aucune donnée et pas perdre aucunes données (800+ / 13), modifier aucun paramètre et pas modifier aucuns paramètres (28 / 1).

Merci.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Quand _aucun_ est utilisé comme adjectif il reste au singulier _sauf s'il s'applique à un mot normalement toujours au pluriel_.
_Il n'y a aucun cheval dans l'écurie._
_Il n'y a aucuns travaux à faire dans cette appartement_ (faire _des travaux_ n'est pas le pluriel de faire _un travail_...)
_Il n'y a aucune habitude qui me soient inconnue_.
_Il n'y a aucunes mœurs qui me soient étrangères_.
_Il n'y a aucune donnée à transmettre_. (_Des données_ étant bien le pluriel de _une donnée_)


----------

